# Last Weekend



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I just got off the phone with a guy who was going to fish the big lake this weekend. He was up there from Fri-today and wasn't able to get on the water with all the wind, along with everyone else. He talked to quite a few guys who were hammering the big eyes Wed and Thursday of last week. I guess they were averaging 5lbs  . Sounds like this is the place to be when the weather gets consistent. He said the water is really down and people need to be really careful when on the water!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sorry I havent been able to type reports, but my computer has been down for the past 2 months, Im getting a new one!!!! But onto the reports. The Douglas bay area and the rattlesnake are producing some very nice fish, but there is a down side they really arent jumping into the boat. There has been weather systems moving across the the almost every night and it is really making it hard to get into a bite. Early morning has been producing the most fish, but as the day goes on it really slows down. Jigs with no color are catching the most fish, color is spooking the fish I think. Good luck :beer:


----------

